# 194                                                      Closed due to the decrease in popularity.



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Will send code as soon as I start getting responses  Pumpkins and Fish Baits are appreciated as well as red pansies.

I don't TT so come over while it's still hot


----------



## Chloebug44

i'd love to visit! could i visit a few times?


----------



## iyanahl8

I would also love to come visit!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Chloebug44 said:


> i'd love to visit! could i visit a few times?



Sure. No problem. Though, I may have already bought out a few of the Nook's items upon you arriving (for if you wanted to do that as well). Feel free to tip during the first or last visit in whatever way you deem fit.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



iyanahl8 said:


> I would also love to come visit!



I'll post the code up soon. Also, if you need to catalog any items, I left a few Cranny items outside the shop area as well as a DIY card for the taking. I also have a bunch of items in storage for cataloging or taking 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

Dodo Code is up


----------



## Chloebug44

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Sure. No problem. Though, I may have already bought out a few of the Nook's items upon you arriving (for if you wanted to do that as well). Feel free to tip during the first or last visit in whatever way you deem fit.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the code up soon. Also, if you need to catalog any items, I left a few Cranny items outside the shop area as well as a DIY card for the taking. I also have a bunch of items in storage for cataloging or taking
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020
> 
> Dodo Code is up


Thanks finally on my way <3


----------



## Em623

Then I haven’t missed it! Merry stalkmas!

...I mean if that’s ok with you...


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Em623 said:


> Then I haven’t missed it! Merry stalkmas!
> 
> ...I mean if that’s ok with you...



Sure is


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

I'd like to come and sell. Can I bring any color pumpkin?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Klauser_Bateson said:


> I'd like to come and sell. Can I bring any color pumpkin?



White pumpkins preferably, but really any color will do! Thnx!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

Unfortunately, I keep getting errors when I tap on the "allow code" or "queue code".


----------



## ekcomyth

Hi. i dont have anything to offer but may i come still?


----------



## Siva

Interested in stopping by. Are the gates still open?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

ekcomyth said:


> Hi. i dont have anything to offer but may i come still?



Do note that anything in the "accepting" box I am also willing to take so feel free to drop off some IGB even. I couldn't pick up any turnips myself this week XD

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Siva said:


> Interested in stopping by. Are the gates still open?



Yep. Please no shaking trees but any fruit left on the ground is free for the taking. Also, Able Sisters is open now as well.  All the shops are in the main area


----------



## Chloebug44

It keeps saying interference?


----------



## Siva

No problem. On my way now. Thanks so much


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> White pumpkins preferably, but really any color will do! Thnx!



Cool. I bought fish bait the first time, but I wanted to make a second trip. I will bring whatever white pumpkins I have. I'm Jerry from Aspotogan.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Chloebug44 said:


> It keeps saying interference?



There might be too many people over   Someone's leaving now however.


----------



## Chloebug44

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> There might be too many people over   Someone's leaving now however.


oh ok xD


----------



## Siva

I keep getting the interference message so I will try again in a few mins


----------



## ekcomyth

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Do note that anything in the "accepting" box I am also willing to take so feel free to drop off some IGB even. I couldn't pick up any turnips myself this week XD
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Please no shaking trees but any fruit left on the ground is free for the taking. Also, Able Sisters is open now as well.  All the shops are in the main area


ill tip u! where do u want me to leave it? also can i buy that spooky arch in your nooks?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

ekcomyth said:


> ill tip u! where do u want me to leave it? also can i buy that spooky arch in your nooks?



Feel free to buy the Spooky item for sale! Also, by the airport is a fine spot for any tips. Thnx!


----------



## ekcomyth

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Feel free to buy the Spooky item for sale! Also, by the airport is a fine spot for any tips. Thnx!


left the tip beside the bridge


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

ekcomyth said:


> left the tip beside the bridge



Got it! Thnx


----------



## Siva

Still unable to fly (getting the 'interference' message). Is the island still full?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

How do I check that? sorry @Siva


----------



## Siva

No worries, just got in ..yaay! Thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

left a tip by airport. Thank you again! Saved the turnip week for me lol


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I'd like to inform you all that I also made my final Nook Miles goal for the visitors. So thnx also for that 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Siva said:


> No worries, just got in ..yaay! Thank you!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020
> 
> left a tip by airport. Thank you again! Saved the turnip week for me lol



yw


----------



## Cpdlp92

Hello, still open?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Oh sorry, I'll open again in a sec. About 20 minutes before the prices change just so you know.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Cpdlp92 said:


> Hello, still open?



LJYNT is the new Dodo Code


----------

